# I took the cheap road to FF



## wsmith96 (Nov 10, 2014)

This weekend I purchased a used 5D off of ebay with battery grip, batteries, memory cards, etc. for $445. I have tried a FF once before and wasn't sure that the price tag was for me at the time. I realize this camera is old and that there are risks to purchasing a used piece of equipment, but I wanted to better analyze for myself the IQ difference between the 5D and my 60D. Even if I don't keep the 5D, I could resell it an make most (if not all) of my money back, so this was a better option than renting right now. 

Most members here say that the IQ will be quite evident and I'm looking forward to seeing for myself. I had been contemplating moving up from my 60D to a 7D Mk II, but I also didn't want to rule out a FF option (most likely 6D). So why not buy an older FF and have both FF and crop for a while. I do have a few compatible lenses - 35-80, 50 1.8, 85 1.8, 70-200 f2.8 mk II, 70-300 IS USM - to get me started.

Regarding the 5D, is there anything I should consider getting for general maintenance? I've not cleaned a sensor before and am not sure what I need for that, or for anything else that might require more manual attention on this camera.

Thanks!

-wes


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

I picked up a used 5D for a 2nd body a few months back for $300. It was too cheap to pass up. I happened to use it just this morning, but haven't developed the raw images yet.

There is a Canon fix for the mirror, it is prone to come loose and can ruin the sensor among other things.

Canon will fix it at no charge, so that's the very first thing to check on before you use it. You may be able to call them with the serial number and find out. The person who sold mine told me the fix had been done.

If it has to go in, you should get it back with a clean sensor. You can clean the sensor yourself if its dirty, there are lots of instructions on this forum and online.


----------



## Khufu (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice move, Wes! What kind of stuff do you shoot and do you have the 5D yet or is it on its way? 

You're already invested in primes so I'm inclined to believe you're going to be pleasantly surprised by how they paint a pretty picture on a full canvas - before long your 60D pictures might start looking to you like they've literally been cropped and are missing their edges, perhaps in the same way that compact camera and smartphone pictures possibly already look to you (or as if you're an ant looking out at the world when they're equipped with wide lenses)... this more satisfying perspective is what a larger image plane brings and I'll be surprised if you don't think it's too wonderful to give up on after a wee while! The 200mm f/2.8 will be pretty rockin' too - have a play and see if looking at your photos doesn't simply _feel_ better!

Personally, I find dealing with second hand goods can be hugely beneficial and we're generally best not worrying unless we have to  

I#ll let the others advise on sensor cleaning etc., it's not my area either!


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 10, 2014)

When I upgraded from my 60d, I didn't notice a significant difference until I took shots in our light. That's where the extra money comes in... for me at least.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I picked up a used 5D for a 2nd body a few months back for $300. It was too cheap to pass up. I happened to use it just this morning, but haven't developed the raw images yet.
> 
> There is a Canon fix for the mirror, it is prone to come loose and can ruin the sensor among other things.
> 
> ...



You can see if it has been done, the redo puts little black bars on the side of the mirror, the original was just stuck down. There are several different fixes and all involve a physical attachment on the mirror, if you can see any thing on the mirror edges it has had the fix, if you can only see clear mirror it hasn't. There are lots of example images on line.

Interestingly my wedding photographer was shooting with a 5D and his mirror fell off during the event!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow, great info about detecting if the fix has been applied Scott! Even though I've heard of this 5D mirror issue, I honestly never thought to check my 5D. I've used the dickens out of it and I bought it used. Turns out, mine hasn't had the fix either.

Maybe I'll get send it in to Canon. Any advice on which service center is the best and if there is a particular way to request this repair? Thanks.

BTW, I want to congratulate the OP on his 5D purchase. I hope you love this camera, I sure have!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a used 5D for a 2nd body a few months back for $300. It was too cheap to pass up. I happened to use it just this morning, but haven't developed the raw images yet.
> ...



I double checked, mine has the reinforcement bars. It came from a pro photographer who was pretty sharp.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the mirror. The seller said that it has been repaired by Canon, but I'll double check that anyway. 

To answer some of the other questions asked of me:
1. the camera shipped today from New York. I expect it by Friday.
2. I mainly shoot family, sports, and wildlife - nothing serious though. I did have my first senior portrait shoot for a friend of mine yesterday. I think the pic's turned out okay, but I'd like to retake with the 5D to compare. I also shoot some real estate listings for a realtor friend of mine. Nothing worthy of a magazine - just MLS quality pictures. 

If I love the FF camera, then I'll probably go for the 16-35 F4 lens first. I don't have a standard or wide angle zoom that is an EF lens - just EF-S. That new 100-400 looks pretty slick too. I interested in real world reviews on that one.

Thanks for the feedback and encouragement!

-w


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 10, 2014)

If your new 5D has the serial number beginning with either a 2 or a 3 then it will have had the mirror modification done whilst being assembled at the factory. These later ones also had a (slightly) improved rear LCD screen.

OOC jpegs are nothing like as good as the latest models, best to always shoot in RAW. It is capable of producing images well on par with the latest kit, but it is a light hungry camera; when shooting in low light it is best to over expose slightly, highlights allowing, and bring down in post. Maybe this is something to do with it having a QE of about 27%.

Regarding dust, here is part of a (small jpeg) frame on my 5D. The latest in camera sensor cleaning is so good .... now !

Check that the AF is accurate with very fast lenses wide open. There is no micro adjust, and mine was never quite right after dropping the camera.


----------



## risc32 (Nov 10, 2014)

i use my 5d all the time. honestly, unless i'm planning on shooting a bit of video, or really want that faster frame rate for something, i'll grab the lens that i want, and go with whatever body is attached, 5dc or 5dmk3. on an IQ perspective, i don't think there is a whole lot between them at lower isos actually.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 10, 2014)

*Sporgon*, thanks for the info about the serial numbers. I guess my serial number beginning with a 2 is why I have so many 1000's of actuations on my 5D without a failure!

And I'll also agree that the 5D can be a bit prone to sensor dust. (Ditto for the 30D and 40D.) Much more so than newer bodies. I think they did something to help with static electrical charges or something because it sure seems like I was always cleaning the older body sensors. Now not so much...

Wow, just picking up my 5D was a nice feeling. I'm not normally very nostalgic but I got some great images with this 5D. In fact, I think I'll go out and shoot with it a bit more soon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Wes. 
Thanks for posting this, I have been thinking of doing the same, cheap entry to FF, but so often I see don't get 5D it is so much worse than new tech! The replies to this post are making me more comfortable with the idea of going this way to try FF, can't afford new tech, not sure I can afford to try FF! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 11, 2014)

It's not the cost of a road's toll that matters. All that matters is that you have fun once you reach your destination.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 11, 2014)

I cleaned the sensor on my 5D classic a couple of times with a product called Sensor Swab along with a cleaning fluid called Eclipse E2. It worked fine, although the products are rather expensive. I'm pretty spoiled now by the self cleaning cameras.

Remember that the 5D classic does not have Micro Focus Adjustment. Getting accurate focus with large apertures is pretty hit or miss. On mine, some lenses worked well and others were unusable. I would think that a lens like the 24-105 F/4 L would be a nice companion for a 5Dc. I didn't have any L lenses the time. Might have kept the camera longer if I did.

Oddly, the one lens that worked the best was a Tamron 28-75 F/2.8, probably just dumb luck.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 12, 2014)

AARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH! The seller hasn't shipped the 5D yet. It's the wait that kills


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 12, 2014)

Good move. I still have my old 5DC in the camera bag as a backup. While its user interface, ergonomics, handling, build quality, AF - hell, just about everything - is antiquated by today's standards, the 5DC still produces exceptional images. What I feel are some of my best shots (others may disagree ;D) were taken with the 5D. Resale on those things are so cheap now, that I can't really justify selling it, so I might hang on to it indefinitely for sentimental purposes


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 15, 2014)

Still waiting.... I think they shipped via horse and buggy.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 15, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Still waiting.... I think they shipped via horse and buggy.



Today, a lady asked me to mail a t5 and kit lens before her Husbands birthday on Sunday... which means overnight plus a saturday delivery... So that didn't happen...


----------



## Khufu (Nov 15, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> AARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH! The seller hasn't shipped the 5D yet. It's the wait that kills



...still waiting, Wes?!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 15, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I cleaned the sensor on my 5D classic a couple of times with a product called Sensor Swab along with a cleaning fluid called Eclipse E2. It worked fine, although the products are rather expensive. I'm pretty spoiled now by the self cleaning cameras.



Personally, the self cleaning (60d, 6d) never did a lot for me, but then again I'm changing lenses outdoors a lot. I'm using the lensrentals dry cleaning method w/o the butterfly. It's very quick to clean the sensor this way unless you're taking f11+ shots which requires more work (or probably the expensive butterfly brush).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRW9AmDPqr0


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 15, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > I cleaned the sensor on my 5D classic a couple of times with a product called Sensor Swab along with a cleaning fluid called Eclipse E2. It worked fine, although the products are rather expensive. I'm pretty spoiled now by the self cleaning cameras.
> ...



Right before I sold my Canon Xs I saw a dark spot which was dust... I was so distraught until I remembered the self clean... and bam... It worked. I was so relieved.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 18, 2014)

My "new to me" 5d arrived today!


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 18, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> My "new to me" 5d arrived today!



How many actuations? I mull over a used 1dx, but I really don't want one with 100,000 + actuations.


----------



## slclick (Nov 19, 2014)

You think that's a long wait? I'm waiting for a refurb 7D2!


----------



## jcfalconer (Nov 19, 2014)

The 5d classic is still my only FF. I bought mine used a couple of years ago, and I love it. Only problem is keeping the sensor clean, and some banding in the shadows occasionally.


----------



## pwp (Nov 19, 2014)

The pattern of pairing a 1-Series plus a 5-Series as my main working pair started with a 1Ds3 & a 5D classic. The 5DC clocked up over 300,000 clicks on original shutter and no mirrorbox fix before being given to an assistant who still uses it pretty solidly. It's still all-original. Amazing. I always likes the portrait files from the 5D, they had a certain "something" that was all their own. 

The current working pair is a very high mileage 1DIV and a 5D3 which also now has close to 300,000 clicks...all original. It works just like new.

OP, it's worth learning to clean the sensor yourself unless you're a CPS member and live a short drive from your regional CPS. 

I'm not the slightest bit sentimental about camera gear, and sell, trade or give away equipment as soon as it's done with. But just a little part of me would love to have a 5DC. I believe it _is _a classic. 

-pw


----------



## TMSCanon (Nov 19, 2014)

PW, will you give me your 5D3 when you're done with it? ;D
I'm a 7D shooter interested in learning what I'm missing with FF, aside from a bag of "L's".

Cheers,
~TMS


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 19, 2014)

If I had to start over again with little to no budget, I'd never buy a crop camera when 5dcs are 400$. Add an eg-s screen with your primes and you'll wonder why the 5d3 doesn't have it. It's really goodm


----------



## panicboy (Nov 19, 2014)

Wes, I did the same about one year ago: Bought a used 5d after my 50d got its first shutter hiccups. My thought was: "Let's try out what FF feels like and decide later." Now, one year later, I still use and love my 5d and I think I will never go back to a crop body (except the X100s which I also own and use as a lightweight alternative). Moreover, the 5d is so good that I did not upgrade to a newer model yet. Even if I will upgrade, I will keep the 5d. I think, it is truly a wonderful camera.


----------



## pwp (Nov 19, 2014)

TMSCanon said:


> PW, will you give me your 5D3 when you're done with it? ;D


Usually to an assistant or family member. Come & work for me! Or marry my cousin! 
Actually they're pretty much unwanted second hand with a few hundred thousand clicks on them.

-pw


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Here she is! The camera came with 3 batteries, two chargers, battery grip, ac adapter/battery adapter, and the cap. Haven't had a chance to shoot much with it yet. Weather permitting, I'll be out this weekend to test it out.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 21, 2014)

and some more...


----------

